# The Good Book Thread



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Apologies if it's been done before...I did a quick search and couldn't see one.

I'm going on holidays shortly and want to stock up on a few books...Vietnam/WW2 memoirs; fiction but not the sci fi/vampire/dragon stuff that seems to be in vogue these days; not really into autobiographies.

Recommendations anyone?


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Half way through A bridge too far by Cornelius Ryan , good read in my opinion .


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

In view of your interest in WW2, I'd recommend any of Philip Kerr's 'Bernie Gunther' novels. Depending on where you start, you will find Bernie as a detective in Berlin during WW2, or as a PI before the war, or having to report directly to Heydrich almost as a personal detective during the conflict, which isn't easy as he hates the guy and the SS!

Brilliant books that take you back and forth seamlessly through the years and locations before, during and after the war depending on where the plot is based. It could be Prague in one and Havana in another, all based upon actual historical events and fact. They get rave reviews from everyone and as you can tell, I'm a fan.

The first three books are available together as 'Berlin Noir'.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

BILL BRYSON "A WALK IN THE WOODS" TOPSi infact all his books are funny and very interesting top writer	H :yahoo:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

If terrifying crime thrillers are your thing - Mo Hayder "Birdman" & "The Treatment"


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Some good "Vietnam" books Chickenhawk	cant remember the author! Great book though, also The 13th Valley by John M. Del Vechio also Dispatches by Michael Herr.

On my hols. I love to read John Steinbeck too and also ! John Irving (faves being World According To Garp, A Prayer for Owen Meany and The Hotel New Hampshire!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

To Kill A Mockingbird.

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

If its ww2 books try some pulp fiction sven hassel books, I loved them in my teen years


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I know you said you're not in to autobiographies, but I'd recommend 'Wings on my Sleeve' by Captain Eric Brown.

It ticks your WW2 box (and up to the 70s, but being British, no Vietnam stuff) and I found it fascinating.

In case you don't know who he is... http://www.bbc.co.uk...in-winkle-brown


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. I've bought these for starters:

http://www.amazon.co...s/dp/0349119368

http://www.amazon.co...ances+were+zero

http://www.amazon.co...into+enemy+arms

I've read all of the Bryson travel books - laugh out loud stuff!! Terrifying crime thrillers are too scary for me, but I'll get a Bernie Gunther novel to try out. Chickenhawk (Robert Mason) is a definite, as is The 13th valley and Dispatches. I see Mason also has a book on how he found reintegration into 'The World' which could be interesting. Wings on my sleeve looks a good read also.

That should be enough for the hols!

Thanks for the recommendations all, it's really useful rather than endlessly browsing random books.


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Any of the Jack Reacher series...I only got into them after watching the film and was instantly hooked, read them all (18 so far) one after the other.....


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm with Mutley on this one! Mo Hayder is, quite simply, brilliant. She combines genuine excitement and thrills with a depth of perception about people that can be quite unnerving. And Mutley has chosen two of her very best. "Terrifying" is a good word for some of her most vivid work.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been working my way through this guy's novels, bit of a change from the usual crime stuff especially the Sonchai Jitpleecheep ones.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> I've been working my way through this guy's novels, bit of a change from the usual crime stuff especially the Sonchai Jitpleecheep ones.


John Burdett's first book, Bangkok 8 created quite a stir when it was first released, especially amongst Thailand aficionado's and I thought it was excellent, but after the 1st follow-up, I thought they had became a bit formulaic and stopped after Bangkok Haunts - are the subsequent books worth revisiting?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Caller said:


> I thought they had became a bit formulaic


Probably you can say that about a lot of them, Nesbo's Harry Hole, the ones set in Brighton (Peter James ??) or the Diamond character, Banks is another one that springs to mind.

I suppose in the end that's what draws in the hard core fans. I read pretty much anything along these lines without being to bothered its just light entertainment for me but nevertheless I take your point.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I did enjoy them and it's a good while since I finished the last one. I think when next in Thailand I'll catch up with the rest!

I think the problem he had was that Bangkok 8 was so original and such a good read that it was always going to be difficult to better it.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Like Caller said â€˜A Bridge Too Farâ€™ by CR, but you should also read the German version â€˜It Never Snows In Septemberâ€™ by Robert Kershaw.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay, so here are the books I got through on hols and my take on them if anyone is interested:

In no particular order....

*The 13th valley* - 6/10. I've read many 'Nam books that are written as accounts of the authors experiences during that war. This is a fictional novel written by a veteran. Personally I prefer the real life accounts.

*For the love of my Mother* - 9/10: buy it. A heartbreaking, but uplifting and very enjoyable true story about an 2 year old child who was incarcerated for for 14 years for begging on the streets of Dublin, only to get pregnant with a year of being released and re-incarcerated in one of the infamous Magdalene Laundries until she was in her forties when she escaped. The book is written by her son who managed to find her after she escaped. A real dose of reality for those on this island who wish for the bygone days of the sixties and seventies. Astonishing to think that this state sanctioned cruelty happened in our short lifetimes.

*Our chances were zero*: 7/10. an entertaining and enjoyable boys adventure. this is the true story of a (German) businessman who was interred in India at the outbreak of WW2. He escaped and traversed India disguised as an English officer before escaping across Japanese lines having many adventures along the way.

*A reason to kill*: 1/10. Rubbish. Good guy saves his beautiful lady from clutches of evil bad guy. Utter trash.

*A life in secrets - Vera Atkins*: 9/10. Buy it. This is an excellent read about secret agents dropped in France during WW2 to help organise the Resistance movement. The book explains the working of the Special Operations Executive that trained and sent them in, but also follows their activity in France, through to their capture, interrogations and deaths at Nazi hands. Heartbreaking in terms of the ineptitude and treachery, disturbing because of their torture and eventual murder, but astonishing in terms of the sacrifices these heroes made to combat the Nazis.

*Into enemy arms*: 9/10. Buy it. The true historical account of a young German and her family's hatred for and struggle against the Nazi's. Culminating in 1944, at the age of 19 she helped a group of escaped Allied POWs hide and fell in love with one of them. They completed their escape together, marrying and had a long life together. There are many striking things in this excellent read, none more so than the struggle of ordinary Germans and the total cruelty of war on civilians.

*Chickenhawk: *8/10. One of the true accounts of the Vietnam war. This one telling a helicopter pilots story. A recommended read, he has a second book that details a very disturbed post 'nam life which I intend reading at some stage.

Thanks for the suggestions and I hope some of you will find the above of interest.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Another good read if you like recent history try Provo by Gordon Stevens. Released in the 90s It details an IRA plot to kidnap a member of the Royal Family. I found it hard going at 1st due to the number of characters introduced and skipping about in the plot, but worth the perseverance. As for whether it's pure fiction or based on truth I'll let you decide on reading it.

The jigsaw man by Paul Britton details his career as a criminal psychologist based on genuine case studies he worked on and is an interesting read.

I'm also a fan of the Wilbur Smith books based around the Courtney family characters. Easy reading for the hols and great descriptions of Africa.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Anything by Dick Francis.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

For a good , light hearted short read I recommend Hero Of The Underworld by Jimmy Boyle.

I'm not one to read a great deal , but this was brilliantly written and thought provoking.

Paul


----------

